# Hunting for Hardscape - where to?



## PedroB (19 Jun 2014)

Hello everyone! 

Back in Portugal I used to hike around national parks/forests and get a nice supply of rocks and driftwood, but since I moved to Leicester and have not explored the great outdoors apart from the city centre parks I don't know where else to collect yet. 

It would be nice if we could share where in our cities to get these kinds of materials and what type we can get.

For example: "Blue Lagoon park - oak driftwood, basalt rock"

Thank you


----------



## Edvet (20 Jun 2014)

Netherlands: sand and water, everywhere..........


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jun 2014)

Hi, I get my river stones and flint plus some wood from a local stream its only 5 min walk away one pic


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jun 2014)

Hi all,
I don't know how easy it would be for you to get to it, but the "Charnwood Forest", NW of Leicester towards Ashby-de- la Zouch should be ideal.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PedroB (20 Jun 2014)

thank you  Darrel, I'll try and there for a hike


----------



## Edvet (20 Jun 2014)

How Holland was built..................


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (20 Jun 2014)

More like this Ed!


----------



## James O (20 Jun 2014)

I live by the sea.  We have a beach.  It's great for round smooth stones but I want jagged rocks (and a sandy beach )


----------



## PedroB (20 Jun 2014)

I just want a lake or river with some driftwood... I really need to go explore.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Jun 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi, I get my river stones and flint plus some wood from a local stream its only 5 min walk away one pic



Reminds me of Staithes beck, next to my home town/village. Beautiful!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chka (5 Aug 2014)

Any advises about around Dublin area?


----------



## James O (9 Aug 2014)

You could have a look t the members map and fire off som pm's to any local members maybe.


----------

